# combination square



## kd4gij (Jul 14, 2019)

Does anyone recognize this square?  The locking clamp is worn out.





The only markings is on the ruler.  made in USA  and tempered


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 14, 2019)

PEC?   

http://www.pectools.com/squares/index.html


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 14, 2019)

Mine is green instead of blue but it does look like it.


----------



## bill70j (Jul 14, 2019)

Mine is unlabeled also and the locking clamp wore out.  I just ended up making one out of a socket head cap screw.  O1 tool steel would probably have been a better choice, but so far this one has held up pretty well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2019)

PEC also sells "blems" with slight imperfections (that I can never find) and they sell those with the PEC logo obliterated or partially so.  They may have parts for them as well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2019)

It is actually Harry J. Epstein (actually in Kansas City) that sells the blems (and lots of other cool stuff)




__





						HJE Home American Made
					

HJE Home American Made




					www.harryepstein.com
				



Click on "closeouts" to find the best deals.  Unfortunately, you will have to wade through the whole 944 items for sale one page of 21 items at a time...  Still, there are some great deals there.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 14, 2019)

^ great site Bob. I changed 21 to all and scrolled through quick.  You can also sort by manufacture. 
I did send an email to PEC


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jul 14, 2019)

HJE, aka Epstein's an epic resource, not 5 miles from where I am. Impressive all around, going on 8 decades of supply to the trades. My Dad [99 now] was a customer, picking up for his Dad [my grandfather] when they opened.
PEC also a respectable family business. Son runs it now, his engineering school project is this, the much copied swiveling inverted "Y" round stock center finder. Son runs it correctly too; imagine that!


----------



## Boxster9 (Jul 15, 2019)

Locking Clamp Part #12-CSA is $4.50 from Harry Epstein's


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 16, 2019)

I found the part# and the part at Harry Epstein's. for 4.50 But the kicker is $8.48 shipping.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 17, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> I found the part# and the part at Harry Epstein's. for 4.50 But the kicker is $8.48 shipping.



Sounds like an excuse to buy more, shipping won't seem so bad if it's spread over more tools


----------

